# CSUSA & AS Group Buy - no more orders



## kent4Him (Jul 7, 2008)

7/14- I received the shipping email from CSUSA late on Friday.  It is scheduled for delivery on Thursday.  I should be able to start shipping on Saturday.  It will probably take 2-3 days to get everything shipped once I have it separated.

7/11- CSUSA order is being shipped this afternoon.  I don't have the ETA on that yet.

7/11- Received the email last night that AS had shipped the order.  It is scheduled to get here on Wednesday the 16th.  CSUSA is still working on their part.  Hopefully they will ship this morning.

7/10-  Both orders went in.  There is a problem with the AS order with item BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome.  When I started organizing the order, there were plenty.  When I placed the order this morning, there were only 23, and we needed 36.  I only ordered the 23 and will not deal with a back-order on these.  I am giving priority to those that placed first.  I will refund those that do not get the kits.  Also, one person ordered BHW-324 Baron RB Satin Nickel.  These were sold out.  Again a refund will be given.  All refunds will take place at the end of the buy.  Normally, I would have tried to contact each of the impacted individuals to see if they wanted to change their order, but I was at the ordering point and this buy is just too big to deal with a headache like that.  I am sorry if anyone is disappointed.  At over 1300 items ordered, this buy is in the really big category.


7/9- No more orders please, unless you already have contacted me, or if you are using certificates.  The orders go in tomorrow morning.

=============================================

Call me crazy. Ed already did.  But I am running a combined CSUSA and AS Group buy.  Saves you on shipping if you order from both.  You are not required to buy from each supplier.  If you have the CSUSA gift certificates, you can use them as payment for any part of your order.

This is wide open because I'm pretty open to offer any kit that CSUSA or AS has available, so if you see something that is not on my list that you would like to add, let me know. I'll let you know the price.  I only have a few of the AS Kits listed at the bottom, but I am willing to add others.  Just let me know what you want.  I have already deleted some that I have offered in the past because Bill is out of them.

I have checked on the availability and will have listed items as low if the supplier does not have very many of them.  If an item gets listed as Low, I will allow you to order these items , but beware, if you order an item that is back-ordered, *you will not receive your order until all items are received*. CSUSA will not ship a partial amount of any individual kit if they do not have enough to fill the order.

This order could include things other than pen kits, i.e. key chains, letter openers, magnifying glasses... These prices will depend on volume ordered, so I will quote you the highest price and refund you any amount saved from a volume discount. *Larger items may include bigger shipping boxes and higher shipping costs.*

I am ordering 20 lift boxes from CSUSA(050-3205, 050-3206, 050-3207), so if you want any of those boxes, you will get the full discount.  If you haven't seen the lift boxes, they usually sell themselves if you show how they work.

I will leave this open until for most of this week.  At least until I have 100 CSUSA and 100 AS kits ordered.  Don't wait too long to get your order in.

As I posted above, I will be accepting the CSUSA Gift Certificates.  I will need the serial numbers and the amounts of each certificate that you are using.

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. 

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$9.30 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box.  I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there.

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.  There are some orders that I will know up front will fit in the smaller priority box.  I will let you know that when I confirm your total.

*Domestic Insurance*:
*I do not require that you pay for Insurance*</u>. But I also do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders *will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.  *Here is how I will handle International Orders:* You Paypal me the amount for the Kits.  Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping.  I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

*Here is how you should calculate your cost:

Total up the cost of kits, bushing and whatever you are buying.  The prices listed reflect the volume discount.

Multiply that total by 1.01.  Explained below.

Add the cost of shipping ($9.30).

If you are purchasing Insurance, add the appropriate amount.

Subtract the amount of CSUSA gift certificates you are using.

If using Paypal, add $0.31 and multiply by 1.03 to come up with your total.*

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach IL 60073
USA*Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or Paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

*The pens are sorted by type and item number.*
Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.90 	
050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN	 $4.49 	
050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.49 	
050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL	 $9.38 	
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $9.08 	
050-4064	BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $5.99 	
050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $8.66 	
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $4.49 	
050-4063	BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN	 $5.99 	
050-4476	Chrome Cigar Pen	 $4.69 	
050-4201	Americana Classic	 $3.94 	
050-0368	RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN 	 $12.74 	
050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN 	 $11.78 	
050-5007	10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.38 	
050-5009	CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.38 	
050-0307	RHODIUM BROKERS PEN	 $8.99 	
050-4412	10K BROKERS PEN	 $5.99 	
050-4500	10K CLICK PEN	 $3.74 	
050-5500	10K CLICK PENCIL	 $3.94 	
050-4130	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL	 $37.49 	
050-4131	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $41.99 	
050-4132	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $29.99 	
050-4133	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $34.49 	
050-4191	RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.49 	
050-4192	RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $41.24 	
050-4193	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $29.99 	
050-4194	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $32.24 	
050-0301	RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $6.38 	
050-4062	BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.76 	
050-4100	10K EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.94 	
050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $5.63 	
050-5100	10K EUROPEAN PENCIL	 $9.38 	
050-0370	RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN	 $5.40 	
050-0375	RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL	 $6.45 	
050-0400	10K FATHER SING PEN	 $3.94 	
050-0500	10K FATHER SING PENCIL	 $4.49 	
050-7090 	10K FATHER SING DESK PEN	 $4.88 	
050-0396	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL	 $13.88 	
050-0397	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $17.24 	
050-4020	10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $8.24 	
050-4030	10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $13.49 	
050-4460	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $10.88 	
050-4461	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $16.49 	
050-4181	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.49 	
050-4182	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN	 $46.49 	
050-4183	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $31.49 	
050-4184	IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM	 $38.99 	
050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.35 	
050-0372	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.35 	
050-0373	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.39 	
050-0374	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.39 	
050-0376 	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $10.49 	
050-0377	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL	 $13.49 	
050-4040	10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point	 $6.38 	
050-4106	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $5.99 	
050-4107	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $5.99 	
050-4108	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.74 	
050-4109	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.74 	
050-4146	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads	 $7.49 	
050-4147	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads	 $7.49 	
050-4148	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads	 $11.24 	
050-4149	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/No Threads	 $11.24 	
050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.38 	
050-4157	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.38 	
050-4158	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.49 	
050-4159	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.49 	
050-4177	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.49 	
050-4178	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.49 	
050-4179	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.13 	
050-4180	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.13 	
050-5040	10K Jr GENTLEMENS Pencil Kit	 $10.69 	
050-4621	JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL	 $9.19 	
050-4622	JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL	 $8.24 	
050-4623	JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	 $13.69 	
050-4624	JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN	 $13.69 	
050-4625	JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN	 $12.74 	
050-4626	JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN	 $17.44 	
050-2325	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen	 $23.06 	
050-2326	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen	 $21.15 	
050-2327	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen	 $21.53 	
050-2328	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen	 $17.40 	
050-2329	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded	 $23.06 	
050-2330	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded	 $21.15 	
050-2331	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded	 $21.53 	
050-2332	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded	 $17.40 	
050-0355	RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN	 $4.91 	
050-4450	10K KC TWIST PEN	 $3.53 	
050-4185	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $44.99 	
050-4186	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $51.74 	
050-4187	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $36.74 	
050-4188	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $42.74 	
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $7.49 	
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $6.74 	
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $9.94 	
050-0391	Rhodium Patriot	 $6.74 	
050-2414	Black Chrome Patriot	 $3.74 	
050-4474	10K Patriot	 $3.94 	
050-4430	10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN	 $3.94 	
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	 $5.24 	
050-2424	Black Titanium SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.74 	
050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $4.95 	
050-0358	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $5.78 	
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.38 	
050-0321	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN	 $28.88 	
050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $24.38 	
050-0323	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain	 $24.38 	
050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $19.88 	
050-5015 	TOOLBOX PENCIL	 $5.99 	
050-0304	RHODIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.76 	
050-2404	BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN	 $3.23 	
050-4060	BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $3.26 	
050-4168	CHROME TWIST	 $2.24 	
050-4401	10K TWIST PEN	 $3.15 	
050-4420	TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.69 	
050-4490	TACTILE TWIST PEN	 $2.63 	

	Bushings		
050-0351	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT	 $3.99 	
050-1428	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.50 	
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS	 $3.99 	
050-4135 	Emperor Bushings	 $3.99 	
050-4199	Jr. Emperor Bushings	 $3.99 	
050-4035	BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN	 $3.99 	
050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $3.99 	
050-4041	Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint	 $3.99 	
050-4055	BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN	 $3.99 	
050-4198	BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN 	 $3.99 	
050-4443	Patriot Bushings	 $3.99 	
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS	 $3.99 	
050-4446	BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN	 $3.99 	
050-4498 	Bushings for Toolbox pencil 	 $3.99 	
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL	 $3.99 	
050-8430 	Presidential Pen Bushings 	 $3.99 	
155-0040	BUSHINGS-SING PEN	 $3.99 	
155-0045	EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS	 $4.99 	
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.99 	
155-4101	BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN	 $3.99 	
155-4503	BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL	 $4.50 	
155-0405	AMERICANA CLASSIC BUSHINGS	 $2.99 	
155-5111	Artisan Bushings 	 $4.99 	
155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL	 $3.99 	
950-3230	3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS	 $3.99 	
950-7200 	European Letter opener bushings 	 $2.99 	
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN	 $4.99 	
955-0502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.50 	

155-6075	Stopper Mandrel	 $7.99 	
850-4151	JR. Statesman Accessory Kit	 $14.99 	
075-1532	15/32" Drill Bit 	 $8.99 	
075-1332	13/32" Drill Bit 	 $6.99 	
195-3564	35/64 INCH DRILL BIT WITH 1/2 SHANK	 $10.50 	
075-3764	37/64 INCH DRILL BIT	 $8.99 	
075-0103	27/64 Drill bit                  	 $8.99 	
192-1250	12.5 MM Drill bit	 $6.99 	
251-1050	10.5 MM Drill bit	 $5.99 	
071-0290	10 mm drill bit	 $5.50 	
075-0105	O SIZE DRILL BIT	 $7.50 	
075-0107	U Size drill bit	 $11.99 	
050-1200	7MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $9.99 	
050-1201	8MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $10.99 	
050-1202	O SIZE PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $10.99 	
050-1203	S SIZE PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $11.99 	
050-1204	10MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $13.99 	
050-1205	27/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $16.99 	
050-1206	3/8 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $13.99 	
050-1207	37/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $19.99 	
050-1208	15/32 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $19.99 	
050-1209	25/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $14.99 	
050-1220	1/2 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD	 $14.99 	
050-1221	3/4 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD	 $20.99 	
050-0311 	Rhodium European letter opener 	 $8.99 	
050-0310	Rhodium Americana Letter Opener	 $8.99 	
050-3205	Bubinga Finish Lift Pen Box	 $3.99 	
050-3206	Walnut Finish Lift Pen Box	 $3.99 	
050-3207	Maple Lift Box	 $3.99 	
006-0780	Triangle Pen Box	 $5.59 	
050-3120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN LETTER OPENER	 $8.24 	
050-0067	BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN LETTER OPENER	 $8.24 	
050-2300	AMERICANA MAGNIFYING GLASS	 $7.49 	
050-3025	Bubinga Desk Set Box	 $4.79 	
050-9017	Panache Tubes	 $0.50 	
050-9025	Lotus Tubes	 $0.60 	
050-9159	Jr. Retro Tubes	 $0.45 	
050-9133	Emperor Tubes	 $0.50 	
050-9205	Gentlemen Tubes	 $0.50 	
050-9021	Jr Emperor Tubes	 $0.60 	
050-9005 	Tubes for several kits 	 $0.40 	
050-9020	TUBES FOR IMPERIAL PEN 	 $0.60 	
050-9160	TUBES FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $0.50 	
050-9130 	Father Sing Tubes	 $0.45 	
050-9061 	Cigar Tubes	 $0.50 	
050-9160 	American Tubes	 $0.50 	
050-9015 	Tool Box Pencil tubes	 $0.50 	
050-9008 	Artist Pencil Tubes	 $0.40 	
050-9140	Replacement Tubes	 $0.45 	
050-9301	Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Nickel	 $2.50 	
050-9302	Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Black	 $2.50 	
050-9303	Chameleon Pen Tubes European Nickel	 $2.75 	
050-9304	Chameleon Pen Tubes European Black	 $2.75 	
050-9307	Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel	 $3.00 	
050-9308	Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black	 $3.00 	
050-9305	Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel	 $3.00 	
050-9306	Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black	 $3.00 	
050-9309	Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Nickel	 $3.50 	
050-9310	Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black	 $3.50 	

*AS*</u>			
BHW-426	Sedona Rollerball Chrome 	 $7.50 	
BHW-431	Sedona Rollerball Black Titanium 	 $13.75 	
BHW-436	Sedona Fountain Pen Chrome 	 $11.25 	
BHW-437	Sedona Fountain Pen Platinum 	 $15.25 	
BHW-438	Sedona Fountain Pen Gold Titanium 	 $16.25 	
BHW-439	Sedona Fountain Pen Sterling Silver 	 $14.25 	
BHW-441	Sedona Fountain Pen Black Titanium 	 $16.25 	
BHW-172	Sierra Ballpoint Pen Chrome	 $4.95 	
BHW-173	Sierra Ballpoint Pen Gold Titanium 	 $9.85 	 Low 
BHW-174	Sierra Ballpoint Pen Platinum 	 $8.35 	
BHW-178	Sierra Ballpoint Pen Platinum & Black Titanium	 $10.05 	
BHW-179	Sierra Ballpoint Pen Gold Titanium & Black Titanium	 $11.50 	
BHW-477	Sierra Vista Ballpoint Pen Gold Titanium 	 $11.30 	
BHW-478	Sierra Vista Ballpoint Pen Platinum & Black Titanium	 $13.20 	
BHW-156	Sierra Click Ballpoint Chrome	 $5.70 	
BHW-157	Sierra Click Ballpoint Gold Titanium	 $10.90 	
BHW-158	Sierra Click Ballpoint Black Titanium	 $10.90 	 Low 
BHW-159	Sierra Click Ballpoint Platinum	 $8.00 	

19A	Sedona Bushings	 $6.00 	
BHWT-514	Sedona Tubes	 $0.55 	
 20A 	Sierra Bushings	 $6.00 	
 70A 	Sierra Vista Bushings	 $6.00 	


For the 10K European Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered). If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.

*NOTE:*
I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA and AS to me and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my kits for 25% off with no shipping charges. I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP. 
==============================================

Please post all orders.

*IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly . Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.*
=======================================================
Name CSUSA Kits/CSUSA other/AS Kits/AS other
Total 411/325/276/316
Participants 38

Me 29/22/7/1
GregMuller 0/0/4/0 Paid
devowoodworking 20/1/5/1 Paid
Russianwolf 0/3/50/40
BruceK 14/8/2/25 Paid
mikemac 11/6/0/0 Paid
Darley 2/1/6/0 Paid
heineda 7/1/8/0
rcarman 3/0/3/0 Paid
brez 33/0/0/0 Paid
philthephlier 15/0/0/0 Paid
OKLAHOMAN 10/0/0/0 Paid
arjudy 10/1/2/0 Paid
jedgerton 17/4/0/0 Paid
Hayseedboy 12/6/0/0 Paid
stolicky 6/8/8/0 Paid
Modelmaker 2/1/4/0 Paid
TribalRR 7/2/0/0
rickstef 7/1/6/0 Paid
PTJeff 0/0/7/1 Paid
wudwrkr 6/10/15/0 Paid
broitblat 5/0/9/0 Paid
killer-beez 21/22/4/7
spitfire 5/19/0/0 Paid
jdoug5170 8/27/14/7 Paid
ScribbleSticks 16/21/0/0 Paid
scotian12 38/6/20/0 Paid
bruce119 25/32/35/32 
warreng8170 0/0/10/4 Paid
RWL5420 12/0/0/0 Paid
ed4copies 19/106/20/202
n4631x 0/0/14/3 Paid
Grinstain 9/2/6/0
woodchip 0/0/9/0 Paid
bananajeep 4/0/0/0 Paid
JimB 21/12/3/3
Monty 12/1/3/0
JAB1 3/1/0/0


----------



## stolicky (Jul 7, 2008)

Crazy?  Yeah, probably.  U da man though. [8D]

I will definitely be putting in some sort of order; probably from both.  Can't afford anything too big though....  I will also be adding some gift certificates I have from CSUSA in addition to paypal.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Kent,
   When will you be closing the buy? I ask as I don't get paid until the 15th.


----------



## GregMuller (Jul 7, 2008)

Chris,
4-BHW-158 Sierra Click Ballpoint Black Titanium $10.90 Low 
I get a total of $54.80. If this is correct send me paypal invoice to grmuller@optonline.net 
Thanks. Greg Muller


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 7, 2008)

I get paid on the 16th [:0] 3rd wensday.

Thanks for doing this
Bruce


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Chris, thanks for putting this together
Here's what I would like:
10 - 050-5007 - 10K Artist Sketch Pencil
10 - 050-5015 - Toolbox Pencil
1 - 155-6075 - Stopper Mandrel
5 - BHW-478 - Sierra Vista Ballpoint Pen Platinum & Black Titanium
1 - 70A - Sierra Vista Bushings
Send me your paypal info and I'll put $250.00 through and we can settle up later


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay here's my order

CSUSA
1 @ 050-7029 Black Pen Roll
2 @ 050-7030 Marron Pen Roll

AS

5 @ BHW-426 Chrome Sedona RB
5 @ BHW-436 Chrome Sedona FP
5 @ BHW-326 Chrome Baron RB
5 @ BHW-336 Chrome Baron FP
20 @ BHW-185 Chrome Slimline Pen
10 @ BHW-091 Chrome Cigar Pen

That should be $281.55 before shipping and Fees and $307.54 after.


----------



## BruceK (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is my order Chris

1 - 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball 
1 - 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen 
1 - 050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN 
1 - 050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL 
2 - 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit
4 - 050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL 
4 - 050-0391 Rhodium Patriot 
4 - 050-9442 Patriot tube $0.40
4 - 050-9015 Toolbox pencil Tubes 

AS
2 - BHW-431 Sedona Rollerball Black Titanium $13.75
1 - BHW-436 Sedona Fountain Pen Chrome $11.25
10 - BHW-530 Sierra click pen tubes


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

I forgot something.

I also need

40 @ AZPP-06 Blue Felt pen bags


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh Boy I just got the notice that my $600.00 rebate check will be coming this week and I should have it on 7-11. []
I will order now what I can afford. [V]
But if you can keep this open till the end of the week. The order just got a whole lot bigger. 

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## BruceK (Jul 7, 2008)

Chris,
I also forgot a couple of things.
From AS
5 - BHW-273 Perfume applicator chrome
10- BHWT-514 Baron/Sedona tubes 
Thanks!


----------



## mikemac (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to get in on this..
You'll have to bill me later for shipping to Canada 

4    050-0371   RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED
1    050-2329   Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded
2    050-2330   Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded	
2    050-4158   TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED	
2    050-2332   Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded		
1    192-1250   12.5 MM Drill bit			
5    050-9159	 Replacement Tubes

Total Order	$177.78
1% Insurance from Supplier	$1.78
Shipping determined Later	
Using PayPal add 3% + $0.31	$5.64
PayPal Total	$185.20

(if I got my math right)


----------



## Darley (Jul 8, 2008)

count me in, but need a bit of time to read through the list, Thanks


----------



## killer-beez (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally, a group buy I read before it closed.  Thank you in advance for a lot of work coming your way!!!  I will read through the list and buy, buy ,buy...


----------



## Darley (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Kris for this GB, I would like order

From CSUSA
2 X 050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $28.88 
1 X 050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $3.99 

From AS
3 X BHW-439 Sedona Fountain Pen Sterling Silver $14.25 
3 X BHW-178 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Platinum & Black Titanium $10.05 

Now about this little new tool ?
http://tinyurl.com/6n8l53

If you want paypal before shipping for the pen kits it's OK with me then I can send you paypal for the shipping when you're ready

edit: is my total is $ 140.40 including your Paypal but not the shipping?


----------



## heineda (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello,

Please put me down for the following, and email me the total due:
BHW-438 Sedona Fountain Pen Gold Titanium  - Qty 4
BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome  - Qty 4
050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN   - Qty 2
050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP  - Qty 5
075-3764 37/64 INCH DRILL BIT - Qty 1 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## rcarman (Jul 8, 2008)

Chris, I would like to order the following:

1 - 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.38 (CSUSA)
1 - 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.69 (CSUSA)
1 - 050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $21.15 (CSUSA)
2 - BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome $7.50 (AS)
1 - BHW-431 Sedona Rollerball Black Titanium $13.75 (AS)

I have the TOTAL as $87.93.  Please advise if this is not correct.  Will be paying with PayPal.

Thank you!


----------



## brez (Jul 8, 2008)

Chris,

I would like the following;

Qty=Item No. == Item Name =========== Group Buy Price===Ext.

2   050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $13.88 =27.76 
1   050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.24 = 17.24 
2   050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $8.24 = 16.48 
1   050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $13.49 = 13.49 
2   050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.88 = 21.60 
1   050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $16.49 = 16.49 
1   050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.39 = 13.39 
1   050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.39 = 13.39 
2   050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.49 = 20.98 
1   050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $13.49 = 13.49 
2   050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.38 = 12.76 
1   050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $9.74 = 9.74
1   050-4109 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.74 = 9.74 
1   050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.49 = 13.49 
1   050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.49 = 13.49 
1   050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.13        = 13.13 
1   050-4180 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.13 = 13.13 
1   050-5040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Pencil Kit $10.69 = 10.69 
1   050-2325 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $23.06 = 23.06 
1   050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $21.53 = 21.53
1   050-2329 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $23.06 = 23.06 
1   050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $21.53 21.53 
1   050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $28.88 = 28.88 
2   050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.38 = 48.76 
1   050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.38 = 24.38 
2   050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $19.88 = 39.76 


33 kits                                                   501.44
                                                   x 1.01 506.45
                                                 Shipping   9.30
                                                Insurance   7.30
                                                          ------
                                                          523.05
                                   15.69 + .31 PayPal Fee  16.00
                                                          ------
                                            Grand Total  $539.05


Please confirm my calculations and let me know when to send the payment.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## philthephlier (Jul 8, 2008)

I would like the following from CSUSA:
10-050-4201 Americana Classics
 5-050-4064 Americana Silver Bullets in Blk. Titanium
I have e-mailed you for your paypal user name to pay you the following
$39.40
$29.95
$ 9.30
$ 2.36
$ 4.00 extra for your trouble.  Thanks for doing this.  God Bless You!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 8, 2008)

Cris, your way beyond crazy to do this so before you are put away I'll order:

10--050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.69= $136.90x1.01=$141.30+$9.30 shipping+$3.35 ins.
less $135.00 gift certificate=$18.95 Paypal+.31=$19.28x1.03=$19.84 to be pay paled


----------



## arjudy (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is my order:

BHW-437 Sedona Fountain Pen Platinum $15.25 - qty 1
050-2424 Black Titanium SOFT GRIP PEN $3.74 - qty 5
050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $3.99 - qty 1
050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.66 -qty 2
BHW-431 Sedona Rollerball Black Titanium $13.75 -qty 1
050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $5.99 -qty 1
050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $4.95 -qty 2

I come up with $98.22 using your formula. Let me know if this is correct and I will pay with Paypal. I suspect that my order could be mailed in the smaller Priority Mail box.

Thanks


----------



## jedgerton (Jul 8, 2008)

Chris,

Here is a list of the items that I would like:

Part	 Cost 	Qty.	Extended
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN 	 $6.38 	5	 $31.90 
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP 	 $10.35 	4	 $41.40 
050-4146 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads 	 $7.49 	2	 $14.98 
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP 	 $10.49 	4	 $41.96 
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL 	 $13.69 	2	 $27.38 
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II 	 $3.99 	2	 $7.98 
050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel 	 $3.00 	2	 $6.00 

			 $171.60 (Merchandise Total)

I'll also send this to you in an Excel spreadsheet in case that is easier to read and use.  Thank you so much for doing this.  Just let me know the total and I'll paypal the amount that is over $120 (thats what I have in gift certs).

John Edgerton


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,

Here is what I came up with.

3 - 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.38 â€“ 28.14
2 - 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.49 â€“ 20.98
3 - 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.35 â€“ 31.05
1 - 850-4151 JR. Statesman Accessory Kit $14.99

2 - 050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.88 â€“ 21.76
2 - 050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $13.88 â€“ 27.76
1 - 850-0321 Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen $19.75

050-9302 Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Black $2.50 
050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.00
050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $3.00
050-9310 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black $3.50 

Total of product costs $176.43

Grand Total $193.44

Please PM me with your paypal info.

Thanks again for taking your time to do this!!!

Larry


----------



## Darley (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris paypal send Thanks for this GB


----------



## stolicky (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks again for doing this.  I will contribute some more to the AS qty....

AS ($59.50)
1 - BHW-437 Sedona Fountain Pen Platinum $15.25
3 - BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome $7.50
2 - BHW-172 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Chrome $4.95
2 - BHW-156 Sierra Click Ballpoint Chrome $5.70

CSUSA ($90.79)
1 - 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.35
1 - 050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $13.49
5 - 050-9159 Jr. Retro Tubes $0.45
1 - 050-4187 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $36.74
3 - 050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $5.99
2 - 050-9015 Tool Box Pencil tubes $0.50
1 - 750-5015 Tool Box Pencil Accessory Kit - 8.99 (Not on list above)

My calcs:
Sub Total: $149.84
x 1.01: $151.34
Shipping @ $9.30: $160.64
Insurance @ 3.45: 164.09
CSUSA Gift Cert @ (60.00): 104.09
Paypal @ $0.31: 104.40
Paypal @ 1.03: 107.53

Please send me PM with Paypal invoice.  I will include CSUSA cert. #'s in Paypal comments, unless you would prefer another way.  Thanks again.


----------



## Modelmaker (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,
I would like from 
CSUSA
2 - 050-4426 Chrome Zen Rollerball Pen Kit
1 - 050-4439 Zen Pen Bushings

AS
4 - BHW-172 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Chrome $4.95 

Can you pm me a total? I'll pick up like last time but I have to paypal you this time
Thanx,
Kris


----------



## brez (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,

PayPal sent.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## TribalRR (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Chris, I would like to order the following:
050-0373 RHOD JR GENT FOUNT W/ THRD CAP QTY 1
050-4158 TI JR GENT FOUNT W/ THRD CAP QTY 1
050-4108 10K JR GENT FOUNT W/ THRD CAP QTY 1
050-2332 RHOD/BLK TI JR STATE W/ THRD CAP QTY 1
050-2414 BLK CHROME PATRIOT QTY 2
050-4443 PATRIOT BUSHINGS QTY 1
050-5009 ARTIST SKTCH PENCEIL CHROME QTY 1
050-5006 ARTIST SKTCH BUSHING QTY 1
ITEM TOTAL: $75.86
W/ SHIPPING & FEES: $88.82
Please verify and let me know when to send payment.
Thanks for doing this! -Chip


----------



## rickstef (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris

Here is my list
CSUSA
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.49 
050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $13.49 
050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.38 
050-5040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Pencil Kit $10.69 
050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint $3.99
050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $7.49 
050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.74 
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $9.94 

AS
BHW-156 Sierra Click Ballpoint Chrome $5.70 X2 = $11.40
BHW-157 Sierra Click Ballpoint Gold Titanium $10.90 
BHW-172 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Chrome $4.95   X2 = $9.90
BHW-478 Sierra Vista Ballpoint Pen Platinum & Black Titanium $13.20

With all the other monies and the appropriate insurance, I come to a grand total of $130.47
Not being the Math Wizard of my family, could you double check, and send me your paypal address for payment purposes

Rick


----------



## stolicky (Jul 9, 2008)

Paypal sent.  Thanks again.


----------



## PTJeff (Jul 9, 2008)

Kris,
i'd like to get from AS:
3 x BHW-400 Churchill Sterling RB ?$
3 x BHW-407 Churchill Sterling FP ?$
13.3 drill bit ?$
1 x BHW-431 Sedona Rollerball Black Titanium $13.75 

I hope this helps get to the 100 at AS
Please email the total so I can paypal you the cash


----------



## wudwrkr (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,
Here is my order.  

CSUSA
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $28.88 - Qty 1 = $28.88
050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot $3.74 - Qty 3            = $11.22
050-4474 10K Patriot $3.94 - Qty 2                     = $7.88
050-9442 Patriot Replacement Tubes $0.40 - Qty 10      = $4.00

AS
BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome $7.50 - Qty 5         = $37.50
BHW-156 Sierra Click Ballpoint Chrome $5.70 - Qty 5    = $28.50
BHW-307 Carbara Chrome Ballpoint Pen - $4.10 - Qty 5   = $20.50

Subtotal           $138.48
+ 1%             = $139.86
+ $9.30 shipping = $149.16
+ Paypal fees    = $153.95

I believe this will fit in a flat rate envelope. Let me know what you think and I'll adjust the price accordingly.  

Thanks,


----------



## broitblat (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,

I would like:

1 x 050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $8.24 
4 x 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.69 
5 x BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome $7.50 
4 x BHW-172 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Chrome $4.95 

If I understand the calculation correctly, that will total 135.04 (with PayPal) although let me know if you need to adjust the shipping.

Please confirm a total and I will submit payment.

Thanks for doing this.

  -Barry


----------



## killer-beez (Jul 9, 2008)

I know I have missed something but here is my order.  There is a part from AS that was not listed.  I have included the on-line p/n but not sure of the price.  I will be paying via PayPal so once I have a price for the pouches We can figure a total.

Thanks for putting this group buy together!!!

QTY	CAUSA	
2	050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $19.88	
3	050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.35	
3	050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.35	
2	050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.49	
3	050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $13.49	
2	050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $17.40	
2	050-3205 Bubinga Finish Lift Pen Box $3.99	
2	050-3207 Maple Lift Box $3.99	
2	050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.38	
2	050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.38	
2	050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.69	
5	050-9021 Jr Emperor Tubes $0.60	
2	050-9061 Cigar Tubes $0.50	
5	050-9159 Jr. Retro Tubes $0.45	
2	050-9205 Gentlemen Tubes $0.50	
1	050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.00	
1	050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $3.00	
1	050-9309 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Nickel $3.50	
1	050-9310 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black $3.50	
	Arizonia Silhouette	
2	BHWT-514 Sedona Tubes $0.55 	
5	Pen Pouch 1  Black leather pouch ( this was the part number on line)	
2	BHW-179 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Gold Titanium & Black Titanium $11.50 	
2	BHW-178 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Platinum & Black Titanium $10.05 	

Totals		
54	$343.42


----------



## spitfire (Jul 9, 2008)

CSUSA
050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $5.99--QTY 3= $17.97
050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.35--QTY 2= $20.70
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $3.99--QTY 1= $3.99
192-1250 12.5 MM Drill bit $6.99--QTY 1= $6.99
251-1050 10.5 MM Drill bit $5.99--QTY 1= $5.99
050-9159 Jr. Retro Tubes $0.45 --QTY 10= $4.50
050-3206 Walnut Finish Lift Pen Box $3.99--QTY 4= $15.96
050-3207 Maple Lift Box $3.99--QTY 4- $15.96

Subtotal $92.06
+1% = $92.99
+ $9.30 shipping = 102.29
+ paypal fees = $105.66


----------



## jdoug5170 (Jul 9, 2008)

1ea 050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $41.24
1ea 050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $32.24 
2ea 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.38 
2ea 050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.49 
2ea. 050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.13 
2ea 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $3.99
5ea 050-9021 Jr Emperor Tubes $0.60 
10ea 050-7052 Tooth Pick Holders 
1ea 155-7001 Tooth Pick Holder Bushings
10ea 050-7053 Perfume Holder
AS
2ea BHW-438 Sedona Fountain Pen Gold Titanium $16.25
2ea BHW-439 Sedona Fountain Pen Sterling Silver $14.25
10ea BHW-172 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Chrome $4.95
2ea 19A Sedona Bushings $6.00
5ea BHWT-514 Sedona Tubes $0.55

If you don't make the 100 for AS, go ahead and up my BHW-172 to meet the price break.

Thank you for doing this, Please email me with a total and I will submit via paypal.

Doug


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jul 9, 2008)

Pen Kits:

1 - 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.49
1 - 050-4192 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $41.24
1 - 050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TI. JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $29.99
1 - 050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TI. JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $32.24

2 - 050-4156 TI. JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.38 --&gt; $18.76
2 - 050-4158 TI. JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.49 --&gt; $26.98
2 - 050-4177 BLACK TI. JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.49 --&gt; $20.98
2 - 050-4179 BLACK TI. JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.13 --&gt; $26.26
2 - 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.35 --&gt; $20.70
2 - 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.39 --&gt; $26.78

Bushings:

2 - 050-4199 Jr. Emperor Bushings $3.99 --&gt; $7.98
4 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $3.99 --&gt; $15.96

Lift Pen Boxes:

5 - 050-3205 Bubinga Finish Lift Pen Box $3.99 --&gt; $19.95
5 - 050-3206 Walnut Finish Lift Pen Box $3.99 --&gt; $19.95
5 - 050-3207 Maple Lift Box $3.99 --&gt; $19.95

Total with fees and shipping should be:  $395.50 

Paypal on its way!!

Thanks


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Chris...Here is my order.
CSUSA
20 European pen 050 4101 plain center band, plain clip
2 Statesman 050 0324 Rollerball rhodium with Black Titanium
2 Statesman 050 0323 Fountain Pen rhodium with Black Titanium
2 Jr. Statesman 11 050 2332 Rollerball rhodium with Black Titanium
2 Jr. statesman 11 050 2331 Fountain Pen Rhodium with Black Titanium
1 Jr. Statesman 11 Bushing 050 4037
1 Jr. Statesman 11 10.5 mm drill 251 1050
10 toolbox pencil 050 5015
2 Bubinga finish box 050 3205
2 Maple finish box 050 3207

AS
10 sierra Button Click ballpoint pen upgraded gold  BHW155
10 Sierra Button click ballpoint pen Chrome  BHW 156

This is a Canadian order and I will be paying with CSUSA gift certificates and Paypal. I would like insurance on the order.
Thank you very much for taking on this responsibility for the group buy.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK Chris here goes

5 - 050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $5.99...$29.95
10 - 050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.38...$63.80 
10 - 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.38...$63.80 
1 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $3.99 
1 - 050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $3.99
10 - 050-9008 Artist Pencil Tubes $0.40...$4.00
20 - 050-9159 Jr. Retro Tubes $0.45...$9.00

5 - BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome $7.50...$37.50 
10 - BHW-172 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Chrome $4.95...$49.50
1 - 19A Sedona Bushings $6.00
NOT LISTED
20 - BHWT-530 Sierra Click Ballpoint tubes $.049...$9.80
10 - Upgrade Gold Cigar Pen   BHW-090   $3.99...$39.90 
10 - Chrome Cigar Pen   BHW-091   $3.99...$39.90 
1 - 11A cigar Bushings $6.00

Sub total $367.13
add 1% $370.80
shipping $9.30
Ins. $5.50
less $10.00 CS certificate 
toltal w/paypal $387.19

How close am I. I did fail in math you better check. [:0]
PM and let me know and I will give you the cert. #.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,
My bad!  I thought I had your PayPal address.  I'll wait for your invoice or instructions.
Thanks again,


----------



## warreng8170 (Jul 9, 2008)

Here's my order. This should help with the AS quantities. Since I don't know the discount price for the Barons, I'll need you to PM me the total. I will be back online sometime later tonight. I will paypal the total then if I have received it from you.

2 - BHW-324 Satin Nickel Baron
3 - BHW-326 Chrome Baron
2 - BHW-426 Sedonas Rollerball Chrome
3 - BHW-172 Sierra Ballpoint Chrome
4 - BHWT-514 Sedona Tubes

Thanks!
Warren


----------



## RWL5420 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would like to order these

10- 050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.76
1- 050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $44.99
1- 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.49 

subtotal - $130.08 
paypal total - $134.30
 I will check with you on shipping in the email
thank you


----------



## PTJeff (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,
PP sent, thanks for doing the GB


----------



## philthephlier (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Chris,
Please add the following to my previous order:
5-050-0369 Rhodium Americana Rollerball Kits  @ $11.78 each
I have your PayPal user name and I will send and additional
$58.90 and 3% for a total of $60.68.
Thank you again for your efforts.
Phil Hogan


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 9, 2008)

ed4copies	Ed Brown				 $866.76 

050-4131	Rho Emperor w gold	FP	 $42.00 	6	 $252.00 
050-4182	Rho Imperial w gole	FP	 $46.49 	2	 $92.98 
050-0377 	Jr. Gent pencil	PCL	 $13.49 	5	 $67.45 
050-2327	Rho blkti Jr states	FP	 $21.53 	5	 $107.65 
050-4186	Rho gold lotus	FP	 $51.74 	1	 $51.74 
050-4035	Gent	BU	 $3.99 	1	 $3.99 
050-4037	Jr Gen	BU	 $3.99 	3	 $11.97 
155-4101	Cigar	BU	 $3.99 	2	 $7.98 
050-9061	Cigar tubes	TU	 $0.50 	100	 $50.00 
					 $-   
					 $-   
BHW-172	Sierra Chrome	BP	 $4.95 	20	 $99.00 
BHWT-514	Sedona tubes	TU	 $0.55 	200	 $110.00 
70A	Sierra Vista	BU	 $6.00 	2	 $12.00 
					 $-   
					 $-   
Will this be legible??  Can I cut and paste??

If you have questions, Chris, feel free to call me.  Thanks as always, and thanks for the reminder.  Getting back to normal, but I thought this ended Friday.  I appreciate your consideration!!!

Ed


----------



## Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

(2) = 15.00...BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome $7.50 
(10) = 137.50...BHW-431 Sedona Rollerball Black Titanium $13.75 
(2) = 21.80...BHW-158 Sierra Click Ballpoint Black Titanium $10.90  
(1) =  6.00...19A Sedona Bushings $6.00 
(2) =  1.10...BHWT-514 Sedona Tubes $0.55 


Sub-Total = 181.40
X 1.01 = 183.21
Shipping = 9.30
Sub-Total =  192.51
Paypal fee =  0.31
Sub-Total =  192.82
X 1.03  =  198.61


Please check it and if ok send me paypal info please.


----------



## Grinstain (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,

I sent you a separate email for my order.. Please confirm if you have receieved.. 

Or, should I reenter attached to this topic..


Grinstain


----------



## Grinstain (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris,

I sent you a separate email for my order.. Please confirm if you have receieved.. 

Or, should I reenter attached to this topic..


Grinstain


----------



## woodchip (Jul 9, 2008)

I would like the following if it's not too late please.

4 BHW-156 Sierra Click Ballpoint Chrome $5.70
4 BHW-172 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Chrome $4.95 
1 BHW-179 Sierra Ballpoint Pen Gold Titanium & Black Titanium $11.50


----------



## bananajeep (Jul 9, 2008)

If its not too late.

Two - 050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.44 ea
Two - 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.69 ea

Items Total: $62.26
Shipping from CSUSA 1% = $0.62
Shipping to me = $4.80 (small order)
Gift Certs being applied = -$30.00
PayPal = $0.31 + 3%
Total to be paid by PayPal = $39.13


PM me with confirmation and I'll give you the CSUSA Gift cert numbers


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 9, 2008)

No more orders please, unless you already have contacted me, or if you are using certificates.  The orders go in tomorrow morning.


----------



## JimB (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Chris - Thanks for doing this. Here's my order.

CSUSA
(1) 050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.90 
(1) 050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $4.49 
(1) 050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.49
(1) 050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.08 
(1) 050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $5.99
(1) 050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.38 
(1) 050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $4.76 
(1) 050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.94 
(1) 050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.63
(1) 050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $5.99 
(1) 050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $4.69
(10) 050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $4.95
(1) 955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $4.99
(4) 050-9140 Replacement Tubes $0.45
(3) 050-9130 Father Sing Tubes $0.45
(2) 050-9357 Replacement Tubes for Soft Grip $0.50
(2) 206-5800 Burmese Rosewood 5PK $7.70

AS
(3) BHW-426 Sedona Rollerball Chrome $7.50
(1) 19A Sedona Bushings $6.00 
(2) BHWT-514 Sedona Tubes $0.55


Total		$167.98
1%		$    1.68
Shipping	$    9.30
Insurance	$    3.45
Total		$182.41

I don't have a paypal account so I will send you a cashiers check as soon as you confirm my total.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Monty (Jul 9, 2008)

Since I had emailed you earlier today, I assume I can still send you my order, If not, don't sweat it.






Please confirm my total - $154.70 + $9.30 shipping + PP fees = $169.23
I'll send PP as soon as I hear back from you tonight or first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## arjudy (Jul 9, 2008)

Paypal sent.

Thanks, O Brave One!


----------



## bananajeep (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris, I sent you the certificate numbers by email (response to your email). Paypal sent for balance.

Thanks for running this GB.

Mike


----------



## JAB1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chris.....I emailed you late 7/9 to see if you will still allow me in on the group buy.....I hope you will still let me place this last minute order....sorry, as I was on vacation and just got back to my computer....thanks...Allan Boutwell


----------



## woodchip (Jul 10, 2008)

Paypal sent. Thanks


----------



## Grinstain (Jul 10, 2008)

Chris,

Please confirm if you have sent me your paypal account.. I will send the payment as soon as you confirm..

Thanks,

Jerry Grinstain


----------



## Grinstain (Jul 10, 2008)

Chris,

My payment has been sent via paypal..

Thanks for all your work on this group buy,

Grinstain


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

paypal sent.


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 17, 2008)

Update.

Received the AS box yesterday.  Sorted it and have started separating it.  CSUSA comes in tonight.  There are two backordered items, but I believe they were both for only one individual and were additional items that they added to the list.  I think that the first boxes will go out Monday, maybe Saturday for the AS only participants.


----------



## Modelmaker (Jul 17, 2008)

give me a call if you need any help.

Kris


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 18, 2008)

Update,

I received the CSUSA box yesterday.  The only back orders are #050-7043 - Perfume Holder and 050-9008 - Tubes for Artist Sketch Pencils.  That only impacts jdoug5170 and bruce119.  There is also an issue with 050-4101 for scotian12 which I need to sort out.  I'll contact you directly on that.  I've got all the kits split up and ready to go, I just need to do tubes, accessory kits, drill bits and bushings.  Some boxes should go out on Saturday, and most will go out on Monday.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> Update,
> 
> I received the CSUSA box yesterday.  The only back orders are #050-7043 - Perfume Holder and 050-9008 - Tubes for Artist Sketch Pencils.  That only impacts jdoug5170 and bruce119.  There is also an issue with 050-4101 for scotian12 which I need to sort out.  I'll contact you directly on that.  I've got all the kits split up and ready to go, I just need to do tubes, accessory kits, drill bits and bushings.  Some boxes should go out on Saturday, and most will go out on Monday.



Chris,

I'm sure this is a lot of work -- thanks for all your efforts.

  -Barry


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 18, 2008)

Chris,

I agree and realize this is a lot of work for you.  Thanks!

Larry


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 21, 2008)

*Update*

Everything is split up and we are only missing 7 tubes.  Not bad for an order this size.  I've got 29 packages going out today.  I should have the rest that are not waiting on anything out tomorrow, maybe Wednesday on the Candian shipments.


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 22, 2008)

*Trying to get a hold of JimB*

I need your address.


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update*

Here is the list of orders that have been shipped:

Killerbeez
Brez
Scribblestix
Russianwolf
Heineda
BruceK
Wudwrkr
Monty
Grinstain
Nolan
ARJudy
Broitblat
Jedgerton
Rickstef
Spitfire
Oklahoman
Bananajeep
PTJeff
JAB1
RCarmen
Woodchips
GregMuller
Tribal1
Warreng

The following will go out today:

mikemac
philthephlier
stolicky
RWL5420

The other two Canadians will go out tomorrow.


----------



## JimB (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Chris - If I don't see my name on your list of shipped does that mean you are still working on it?

Thanks.


----------



## Modelmaker (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Chris,
email me at kris (@) pensbykris (.) com
if possible I'd like to stop by tonite and pick up my order

Thanks for all your hard work
Kris


----------



## rickstef (Jul 23, 2008)

JimB said:


> Hi Chris - If I don't see my name on your list of shipped does that mean you are still working on it?
> 
> Thanks.


 


kent4Him said:


> I need your address.


 
Jim, Chris does need your snail mail addy

Rick


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 23, 2008)

*Update*

All are shipped except the following:

Darley- Still waiting on Payment and Address.  I've emailed a few times.

Hayseedboy - Waiting on Address

Scotian12 - Should be shipped on Thursday.


----------



## JimB (Jul 23, 2008)

rickstef said:


> Jim, Chris does need your snail mail addy
> 
> Rick



Thanks. I think he has my address now and has shipped my stuff as I don't see myself on the list of people he hasn't shipped yet that he posted this afternoon. We had a little communcation problem because of a computer glitch I had here at home. 

Hopefully everything is resolved now.


----------



## Darley (Jul 24, 2008)

kent4Him said:


> All are shipped except the following:
> 
> Darley- Still waiting on Payment and Address.  I've emailed a few times.
> 
> ...



Chris you should check your  Paypal account, payment as been made on the 9th of this month here's what I receive from Paypal

Dear Delagnes Serge,


Your payment for $172.00 USD to ckote@allstate.com has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.


Currency Conversion: $185.99 AUD = $172.00 USD
The exchange rate for this purchase is 1 AUD = 0.924825USD


Payment Details


Amount: $172.00 USD

Transaction ID: 32N17514S8829742H

Subject: CSUSA Group Buyer

Message:
Thanks for this group buyer you should have my mailing address if you need any thing else let me know thanks again Regards Serge

View the details of this transaction online 


Thank you for using PayPal!
The PayPal Team


----------



## Darley (Jul 24, 2008)

Chris PM send with mailing address


----------



## heinedan (Jul 24, 2008)

*Group Buy*

Chris,

I received my package yesterday. Everything was exactly as I ordered it. Thank you very much for putting this whole thing together.

Thanks,
Dan Heine


----------



## philthephlier (Jul 24, 2008)

*Order complete*

I received my order today and it is perfectly accurate.  Thank you Chris for all your hard work.  I am new to this as this is my first participation in a GB but it was a big one judging by other posts I read.  I hope someday to run one of these and return the favor.


----------



## jedgerton (Jul 24, 2008)

*Package received*

Chris,

Package arrived today with everything present and accounted for.  Many thanks for your hard work in putting this together!

John


----------



## Monty (Jul 24, 2008)

Chris, received mine today also. Thanks for all the time and hard work .


----------



## arjudy (Jul 25, 2008)

Got mine today as well. Thanks for all your time and effort, Chris.


----------



## rickstef (Jul 25, 2008)

i gotta pick mine up from the PO, no one was home to sign for it.

looking forward to it anyway

Rick


----------



## spitfire (Jul 25, 2008)

Got my package yesterday, Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 25, 2008)

*Update*

All orders are shipped.  I will start issuing refunds for those that are getting them.  Only one backordered item left to deal with for jdoug5170.


----------



## bananajeep (Jul 25, 2008)

Ken, I got my shipment yesterday.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 25, 2008)

Already emailed Chris but just wanted to say thank you publicly again!  I know this was a lot of work.

Got mine today and am looking for a telephone pole to use for the Gentleman's pen blank!

Larry


----------



## JimB (Jul 25, 2008)

I got my package yesterday! Thanks Chris! 

This was my first Group Buy so I didn't know what to expect. It all went great thanks to Chris. I can't even imagine how much work it must have been plus helping and accomodating a newbie like me.

Thanks Chris!


----------



## RWL5420 (Jul 25, 2008)

got my shipment, everything looks great, Thank you for all the hard work Chris


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine came in today too. All accounted for.


Thanks for all the work Chris.


----------



## rickstef (Jul 26, 2008)

picked up the package this morning, I can't wait to turn the pen and pencil set, should be fun ones to do


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 26, 2008)

Chris I got my package today. The box looks in good shape. I didn't get a chance to check it all out yet. But I am sure everything is fine. Thanks for doing this and putting up with me.

Thanks again
Bruce
.
.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 28, 2008)

Chris,

Went to the PO today and picked up the package.  Its all there.

Thanks again for doing this.  It is definitely a lot of work.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Chris, got my order today, thanks so much for putting this together:highfive:


----------



## PTJeff (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Chris,

My box is here and all is good.  Thanks again for the buy


----------



## Darley (Aug 3, 2008)

Chris something who's going to relieve you, receive my pen kits today:biggrin:, all good, Thanks for this GB


----------



## killer-beez (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Chris,  Received my kits just before vacation.  Inventoried and all is great with the world!!!  Thanks for all your work on this


----------

